# ice



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

gotta love midwest weather


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I like salting better because I make more money and its easier on the equipment. This is gonna be some ice storm. Bring it on


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

man wide spread crazy


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

how many ton down so far this year?


----------

